# Problem With Store Managers and Clerks



## ClassicRockr (Jan 13, 2015)

Ever go into a store, ask for an item, the Department clerk shows you the item, you start asking a few questions about the item, BUT, the clerk knows very little about the item and is unable to answer your questions. SO, you ask for the store Manager and you get the same response...........knows very little about the item and is unable to answer your questions concerning the item. How do you feel when this happens?

OR, you start talking to the Department Clerk about the item and come to find out, *YOU* know more about the item than the clerk does! Same thing has happened when talking to the Store Manager..........you know MORE about the item than they do.

If I was a Department Clerk or Store Manager and had to say "I just don't know"......I'd feel really embarrassed!
Then, you do run into (sometimes) a Department Clerk or Store Manager that has no problems at all answering you questions about items. I love that type of person!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 13, 2015)

If a store has a large inventory, I do not expect them to know about everything. If it is a specialty store then I would.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 13, 2015)

One kind of store that I've really had a problem with Clerk or Manager item knowledge is Auto Parts. If they don't know the answer from their knowledge, they get right on the store computer and find out. 

I've gone into Aquarium/Fish Departments at pet stores and the clerk really couldn't give me some answers to questions I had. They would say, "I've never had that kind of fish before", "I've never fed that kind of fish food before" and some other answers that I thought was a little ridiculous in not knowing. I figure, if a person works in a certain department, they should pretty much know what they sell. Or, if they have the product that is being asked about, take the customer over to the product and check out the info on the product. Want to score points with customers, keep away from the "I just don't know" phrase.  Heck, I've even had it where the Department Clerk would say "wait a second, I'll call the Manager to talk to you." I didn't have to ask for the Manager.........very cool! Points scored!


----------



## mpd (Jan 13, 2015)

I think we just live in a world where if I was thinking of a purchase, I would look on line first, and get clued up, before going to the shop.


----------



## rt3 (Jan 13, 2015)

Superman work demands superman wages. The knowledge and individualized service you are looking for are not rewarded.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 13, 2015)

Usually in stores like Best Buy, they have answers about electronics they are selling, or they get someone over who knows more.  Like Mpd, if I'm buying something involved, I look it up online to find out what that model has and doesn't have.

As an employee, I'd do my best to answer any customer's question, within reason.  Like Ken said, sometimes it's not possible to know about each item sold.  What I don't like is looking all over for something in the logical areas, ask a sales clerk when I can't find it, only to follow them through the store one more time to the exact same places, and them telling me, they must not have it because they can't see it.  If I find it after they walk away, sometimes I tell them where it was, so they'll know for the next person, depends on how much time I have.

Of course, sometimes I get lucky, like in big stores like Home Depot, they usually will lead you to the item.  I don't expect too much from sales people, so I'm never that disappointed.  When I get really good service from someone, I sometimes call the store and tell the manager about the positive experience.


----------



## kcvet (Jan 13, 2015)

ive ask best buy questions about products and they look at me like how should i know??? so do the homework before you go


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 13, 2015)

I remember after Christmas, we went to a Disney Store at a local Mall to look around at Star Wars stuff. While there, before Christmas, I seen a die cast model of the Millennium Falcon, but didn't get it. This time, didn't see the model and ask an Asst. Manager if they had one in the back in stock. He went in the back and brought out two of them to show me. We bought one of them. Now, the thing I talked to my wife about (outside the store), is WHY those two were not out on the store floor in the first place, since there were none out there. Can't sell anything that is sitting in the Stock Area in the back of the store where customer's can't go. She told me, and I totally agreed, "poor management!".  To me, a good manager, or even a sales clerk, should (at least) try to keep everything on the floor that needs to be on the floor for sales. 

When some folks go into a store, and they don't see a certain item that they had seen during a previous visit, they won't ask if that item is in the back.............which results in NO SALES.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 13, 2015)

As far as doing "homework" before we go..........I will look up online, something we are interested in. Print out a picture of the item and the info that is on the page and read any Reviews that are written. 

We have found out a few times, that some items that a store sells are only sold online. We wanted to replace our living room Touch Lamp that broke. Wal Mart had one, but way too small. Ended up ordering one online thru a store website (out of State) and it works great.


----------



## kcvet (Jan 13, 2015)

ClassicRockr said:


> As far as doing "homework" before we go..........I will look up online, something we are interested in. Print out a picture of the item and the info that is on the page and read any Reviews that are written.
> 
> We have found out a few times, that some items that a store sells are only sold online. We wanted to replace our living room Touch Lamp that broke. Wal Mart had one, but way too small. Ended up ordering one online thru a store website (out of State) and it works great.



same here. I get the model # and shop locally. in and out. done. or purchace on the net


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 13, 2015)

rt3 hit it on the head, I think.  My grandson worked in a big chain store for a while, and at the wages they paid him, I wouldn't bother to learn a whole buncha technical stuff, either.

I think the old days of real "customer service" have gone the way of the dinosaur.  Frustrating, but true.


----------



## 911 (Jan 13, 2015)

Doing your homework before you go is pretty much the way it is these days. Very seldom do I ask a clerk about anything that I am about to purchase and have never owned one before. Retail doesn't pay a lot of money and when I go into Penney's, for instance, the person that waited on me in the shoe department last week may be waiting on me in the clothing department this week.  

I don't know about anywhere else, but I have gotten pretty good service and information from the local Lowes store here.


----------



## kcvet (Jan 13, 2015)

911 said:


> Doing your homework before you go is pretty much the way it is these days. Very seldom do I ask a clerk about anything that I am about to purchase and have never owned one before. Retail doesn't pay a lot of money and when I go into Penney's, for instance, the person that waited on me in the shoe department last week may be waiting on me in the clothing department this week.
> 
> I don't know about anywhere else, but I have gotten pretty good service and information from the local Lowes store here.



and the one in the clothing dept could be used car salesman next week


----------



## 123Testing (Jan 13, 2015)

Try entering the local Walmart, or whatever Big Box Store, and start asking questions about PLANTS!!!! Like should I buy this bag of dirt? or that bag of potting mix? Should I buy this plant or that plant?

What's the difference between potting soil vs potting mix?  Should I buy garden mix? or Indoor potting soil?

After awhile... you just realize the difference between "them" and ME!


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 13, 2015)

There is a guy in our local Lowes who I'd guess is a retiree just supplementing his SS with a part time job there.  
He knows EVERYTHING and where to find it.  I always look for him. 

 Let's face it, it takes experience to learn things.  You can't expect a 20-something person to know everything, 
even if they were interested.  Right?


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 13, 2015)

There's a similar guy in my local ACE Hardware.  I always look for him, too.  He knows which stuff is better for which job.  He is an older guy, too, and I think he's more talking from life experience, which is great.  When he asks "Can I help you?" he really means it.


----------



## Geezerette (Jan 13, 2015)

I've had so many bad experiences in Lowes I vow never to set foot there again. Big store, send me in the totally wrong, far end direction for something, try to sell me the "contractor size" like a gallon of something when all I want is a half pint, & know  they have them someplace. 

See a woman coming, looking like she wants to ask something,  turn on their heel & walk fast the other way. "Last straw " experience last spring: wanted some rust remover, old pipes had left a stIn on the tub. I actually caught one of them & asked if he could tell me where rust remover was. He starts walking fast so I follow & keep up, heads to the paint mixing station where 3 of them are just hanging out. So I ask, where is the rust remover? So they act stupid & look at each other & say do you know anything about rust remover? Other says,no, never heard of it. & other comments in that vein. By that time I'm furious, said a few choice things to them& stormed out. 

Contrast to Ace Hardware, where they are REALLY REALLY HELPFUL ALWAYS. Showed me to the shelf, discussed various types & uses & I got whatI needed, quickly & pleasantly. & they are always like that there. Really know their stock & how it works, and best fit for different jobs.


----------



## ronaldj (Jan 13, 2015)

I work in a hardware store and yes I am a know it all but I do not know it all


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 14, 2015)

I went to Home Depot and asked for a 2X4..The clerk asked how long I wanted it? I told him until I sell the house!! Stupid question..


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 14, 2015)

:goodone:


----------



## oakapple (Jan 14, 2015)

Agreed that older salespeople are the ones to ask, they have more knowledge and people skills too.The thing that annoys me [when I ask if they stock an item] is the reply 'oh, there's no call for it' well, I am calling for it, I usually say [to a stony stare from them.]


----------



## jujube (Jan 14, 2015)

A lady hears a song on the radio that she liked and decided to call the record store to see if they had it in stock (see how old this joke is?  Record store...heehee).  Unfortunately, she dialed one number wrong and got the local hardware store instead.

"Do you have 'Two Lonely Arms and a Big Warm Heart'", she questions.

"Well, no," replies the clerk, "but I do have two steel balls and a nine-inch pipe."

"Is that a record?" she asks.

A moment of silence and the clerk replies, "Well, I'd like to think so."


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 15, 2015)

jujube said:


> A lady hears a song on the radio that she liked and decided to call the record store to see if they had it in stock (see how old this joke is?  Record store...heehee).  Unfortunately, she dialed one number wrong and got the local hardware store instead.
> 
> "Do you have 'Two Lonely Arms and a Big Warm Heart'", she questions.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pappy (Jan 15, 2015)

But officer, I only wanted to buy a new garden hoe.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 15, 2015)

Pappy said:


> But officer, I only wanted to buy a new garden hoe.


LOL. He's got nice legs!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 15, 2015)

I love the customer service in Thailand, although it can be a challenge if their English isn't very good. They always bow and greet you. There is a pharmacy in the mall we shop in that has clerks with good English and they are very helpful. I was in today for decongestant and the clerk gave me instructions on taking them and told me she hoped I felt better.


----------



## Athos (Jan 15, 2015)

I know what you mean but I no longer expect clerks to know anything.
They are merely clerks, not trained toknow the merchandise, especially in a large store.
Theymay have been recently hired or work only part-time and have no interest in
their products or job itself.

What most bothers me is that young people talk much too fast! I do not even know
what they are talking about. I tell them that and they don't seem to care. They just keep
rattling off sentences like  speeded up robots and I just walk out. Some of them where I shop
have no customer service skills and apparently management does not know this--or care.
Managers usually know much more if you can find one.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 15, 2015)

Ameriscot............it can be a REAL challenge talking to some foreign on the phone that work in Customer Service. They have very deep accents and a person has to keep saying "what did you say?". It becomes annoying and I want to just hang up and sometimes I do. I get very tired of saying "what did you say?". If I don't hang up, I'll be taking Excedrin later!


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 15, 2015)

I've had this happen while talking to a Sales Clerk or Customer Service on the phone (in red below). I will have to tell them "please slow down" and it seems like they either don't want to or it's just part of their personality. I'll end up saying, "I'll just come down to the store and find out for myself" and then say "thank you" and immediately hang up. 



Athos said:


> I know what you mean but I no longer expect clerks to know anything.
> They are merely clerks, not trained toknow the merchandise, especially in a large store.
> Theymay have been recently hired or work only part-time and have no interest in
> their products or job itself.
> ...


----------



## jujube (Jan 15, 2015)

Pappy said:


> But officer, I only wanted to buy a new garden hoe.



Dayum!  If I looked that good in a garter belt and fishnets, I'd parade around the hardware store, too!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 15, 2015)

ClassicRockr said:


> Ameriscot............it can be a REAL challenge talking to some foreign on the phone that work in Customer Service. They have very deep accents and a person has to keep saying "what did you say?". It becomes annoying and I want to just hang up and sometimes I do. I get very tired of saying "what did you say?". If I don't hang up, I'll be taking Excedrin later!



I know! Many UK companies have their customer service in India which can be a pain in the butt. Not only do I have trouble understanding them but try explaining to someone in India that your address includes a house name in Gaelic instead of street number! Fortunately, I rarely have to phone. And our bank thankfully has UK customer service when I need to tell them I'm using my card abroad.


----------



## Bee (Jan 15, 2015)

I worked as a cashier in a well known supermarket in the U.K. for 17 1/2 years and after reading the comments on here, I may one day just have to tell the story from the other side of the till.:bigwink:


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 17, 2015)

In the olden days, back before the Flood, Sears used to have great customer service and knowledgeable sales clerks.  Now they've gone completely to pot and I don't even go in there any more.  When I was a kid, my dad bought tons of stuff at Sears.


----------



## jujube (Jan 17, 2015)

Mujibar goes to a hiring fair in Bombay and is interviewed for a customer service position.

"Mujibar," says the interviewer, "we must give to you a test that will show very good your ability to speak English on the telephone.  You must to use the words green, pink and yellow in a sentence."

"Very well," replies Mujibar.  "I will use those words in a very good manner. Here is my sentence: The phone goes green, green, green; I pink it up and I say 'yellow, here is Mujibar, can I help you with your very-very bad problems?"

Mujibar is now working on the AOL help desk.  I'm sure you've spoken to him.


----------



## oakapple (Jan 19, 2015)

A hardware store always makes me think of the four candles/fork handles from The Two Ronnies.
Apologies as only Brits will get this reference.Unless it's on You Tube?


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 19, 2015)

Iconic, Oakapple. still makes me laugh!

i may join you Bee, does 32 years as a pharmacist help?!


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 19, 2015)

It's really simple.  Don't go to a big DEPARTMENT store and expect the minimum wage clerk to know what particular fish doesn't do well with another type.  Go to a specialty store.  Asking a clerk in those stores is asking too much of them given the amount of variety they sell.  What type planter food is best for my whatever plant is a good question if you are in a Nursery not a department store.  Google is your best friend, use it.


----------



## Bee (Jan 19, 2015)

Vivjen said:


> Iconic, Oakapple. still makes me laugh!
> 
> i may join you Bee, does 32 years as a pharmacist help?!



You probably have more stories than myself Viv.


----------

